# Best Log Splitter?



## Dobbs (Jan 29, 2014)

My home built 35 + years ago log splitter is done. It was a good one.

So who has the best splitter?

I rented a Iron and Oak it did good.

I would like to have a 4 way wedge I think.
Somewhere in the range $2500- $4000.
Looking for made in the USA.
Like to have 60 mph road speed.
I cut 30-50 loads a year
Thanks
Dave


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in the market too. 

I called a Timberwolf dealer in Dallas and the TW3HD is only like $3100. but you have to have a tractor pto to run it. I'm thinking I may go that route since I have two tractors that can run it.


----------



## old_soul (Jan 29, 2014)

Dobbs said:


> My home built 35 + years ago log splitter is done. It was a good one.
> 
> So who has the best splitter?
> 
> ...


 
I rented an iron/oak when we were looking to replace the old speeco

Just to see if it would be worth the extra $

I was hoping it would be faster, but it wasn't really any quicker than the Huskee splitters.

Seemed to be solid built for sure, but I couldn't justify the extra dough for the same cycle time.

Ended up getting another speeco at TSC, that was back in 2011

We average the same amount of wood as you per year.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 29, 2014)

What's wrong with the old one? Repowering and replacing old hydraulic pump/components should be way less than a whole new setup.


----------



## chuckwood (Jan 29, 2014)

luckydozenfarm said:


> I'm in the market too.
> 
> I called a Timberwolf dealer in Dallas and the TW3HD is only like $3100. but you have to have a tractor pto to run it. I'm thinking I may go that route since I have two tractors that can run it.



I'm still renting splitters when I have a tree like pecan or elm that's hard to split. But any more rental fees and I'll already have almost paid for a splitter anyway. I've been looking at some of the tractor pto models, but I can't help thinking this - a kubota diesel engine is going to be really expensive to rebuild after I wear it out. Why put hours of engine time on a very expensive motor when I can get a unit powered by a cheap, disposable Honda clone motor The same goes for the tractor hydraulic system, its very expensive to rebuild. On the other hand, a regular splitter pump is right there in the open, easy and inexpensive to service or replace.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jan 29, 2014)

true...but the T-wolf splitters are so dang expensive. The TW-5 is basically the TW-3HD with the motor and wheels. A TW-5 is like $7-8 grand. I literally fell out of my chair when the dealer told me the TW3HD was only $3100..plus on the PTO models you don't need a log lift, you can just lower it down and roll them on. Also, you can get the perfect working height with a 3 pt model. I traded in a 1981 JD 950 for my Mahindra and it had over 6000 hours on it. I got almost back what I paid for it back in 1981. It was like I borrowed a friends tractor for 21 years for free.


----------



## jrider (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the I&O 20 ton with 4way and 10 or 12 second cycle time...I forget exact time but I am very happy with it. A good portion of the wood never needs to be pushed completely to the wedge so it keeps me plenty busy. Put somewhere around 400 cords through it in just over 5 years.


----------



## captjack (Jan 29, 2014)

look around for a used timber wolf tw 5 It took me a while but I found one and it was worth the wait. 2500 bucks


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Jan 29, 2014)

captjack said:


> look around for a used timber wolf tw 5 It took me a while but I found one and it was worth the wait. 2500 bucks


dude that's awesome..


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 29, 2014)

ponyexpress976 said:


> What's wrong with the old one? Repowering and replacing old hydraulic pump/components should be way less than a whole new setup.



My thoughts exactly. Old splitters never die, they just get re-worked.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 29, 2014)

Buy a Supersplit. It's on the bottom end of your budget, you won't be disappointed and on the crazy chance you are they hold there value because... you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dancan (Jan 29, 2014)

If your set on the TW , get the 3pt , save some money , get a motor and pump later of your choice and plumb it in , you can still leave it 3pt so no log lift required


----------



## dancan (Jan 29, 2014)

CUCV , you've got too many SS , send me the electric one


----------



## cheeves (Jan 29, 2014)

Used my friends old SS up here on the hill for 5 years!! It will keep three good men working straight out!! Great machine!!


----------



## CUCV (Jan 29, 2014)

dancan said:


> CUCV , you've got too many SS , send me the electric one


Just add an electric motor to yours, then you will have the best of both worlds

My diesel build SS has been on hold for too long, I really want to get back on it. Moving and renovations have taken over my life for two years. Every weekend this winter I say I will get back on it but tree jobs keep popping up. Guess thats not a bad thing


----------



## Greg Perryman (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 28 ton swisher with a ten horse Briggs. Bought it from orchelins 4yrs ago. Its a manual crank with kick out clutch coming off the pump. Makes it easier to start on cold days. Thinking back I wish I had tranny fluid for my hydraulics instead of hydraulic fluid. On cold days it take a while for the fluid to warm up. Growing up we had a brave splitter, and it split a lot of wood. That was 20 yrs ago and it's still kickin.


----------



## captjack (Jan 30, 2014)

I forgot to say look at American CLS splitters very nice machines -


----------



## homemade (Feb 2, 2014)

1+ on the super split. If your Rdnot splitting crotchy wood all the time the ss is the way to go


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 2, 2014)

How does the Super Splitter do on like Hickory & Honey Locust? I have not seen one work other than the video.
What happens when it can't push through? 
Dave


----------



## homemade (Feb 2, 2014)

If your not trying to drive it threw the middle on a 24in round it should make it threw no problem. You work your way around the outside before the middle on the bigger ones. If it doesn't split it in the first round it will retract automatically and you just smash it again.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 2, 2014)

can't get the link to work. google mighty-ox log splitters.


----------



## 460magman (Feb 2, 2014)

timber wolf tw 5 i feel is the best all around splitter


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 3, 2014)

thanks for all the replies 

Dave


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 6, 2014)

I was out shopping today for a splitter.
I saw one of my buddies told him what I was looking for. He has a buddy that has a shop. He was talking about the 28 ton Oregon splitter. Anyone worked one?
The price is really right for new. Reading on them they don't sound to bad on paper.....lol
Thanks
Dave


----------



## esshup (Feb 7, 2014)

TW-2HD has 9 second cycle time, TW-5 has 10 second cycle time.


----------



## DHT (Feb 7, 2014)

Dave I know you are considering something in the $2500 range but I see you are in IL and thought you should know you can pick up the DHT 27 ton on sale for $899 at Menards this weekend only. You will most likely never see the price that low ever again.


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 7, 2014)

DHT said:


> Dave I know you are considering something in the $2500 range but I see you are in IL and thought you should know you can pick up the DHT 27 ton on sale for $899 at Menards this weekend only. You will most likely never see the price that low ever again.



Anywhere in the Houston area I can get one of these units?


----------



## DHT (Feb 7, 2014)

The TSC stores in TX that last had them were in Livingston, Brownwood and Tomball. Not sure if they still have inventory. Otherwise the best bet is to order from an online retailer and get it shipped directly to you.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2014)

closest menards is 7 hrs. away. if i went i'd have to stop and see the MIL.


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 7, 2014)

DHT said:


> The TSC stores in TX that last had them were in Livingston, Brownwood and Tomball. Not sure if they still have inventory. Otherwise the best bet is to order from an online retailer and get it shipped directly to you.[/quote
> Is TSC still a retailer for DHT? i have never seen them at any local stores.(central pa)


----------



## luckydozenfarm (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah the manager at the TSC in Tomball TX had never even heard of DHT splitters when I called them.


----------



## mallardman (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had a timberwolf TW-6 for 5 years I love. I left it for my dad to use when I moved. May get another. Looking at the faver splitters too but don't know anyone that's used one. 

By the way anyone know what happened to split right log splitters? They had a nice looking machine but the link I had doesn't work anymore and can't find them on google. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 7, 2014)

Where are the DHT splitters made?

What is the road speed? 

Dave


----------



## Gravedigger (Feb 7, 2014)

A free one given to you with a new cylinder. My brother repowered. I installed the new cylinder,added new pump , valve and tank. Total invested by me less than $300. Add converting to propane another $125


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 7, 2014)

Just rebuild what you have, unless you just have extra money you must spend. I have a 15 ton brave, its a 1990 model I sale firewood as a side job. I put 16,20 inch wood on it all the time. it's powered with a 5hp briggs, you cant run a full gallon in a day. Oh that one in 5000 piece of wood it don't split down the middle. I just start on the sides.


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine was to far gone. It went to the crusher.


Dave


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dobbs said:


> Where are the DHT splitters made?
> 
> What is the road speed?
> 
> Dave


just give a guess on your first question,it comes in on a boat and many many "things" are made there theses days....bet you guess right your first try
wont post much more than that as ill probably get in trouble for just this


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 8, 2014)

nathgu said:


> just give a guess I would like americsnn your first question,it comes in on a boat and many many "things" are made there theses days....bet you guess right your first try
> wont post much more than that as ill probably get in trouble for just this


That was my guess......lol
I should have put it at the 1st that I was only looking for american made


----------



## Jedc43 (Feb 9, 2014)

luckydozenfarm said:


> Yeah the manager at the TSC in Tomball TX had never even heard of DHT splitters when I called them.


 I have that same problem here in Massachusettes. There is no Maynards in the area. Only place you can get these splitters is online. They look pretty descent for the money, and I like the Kohler engine but I refuse to buy something like this online without physically touching one. I will be splitting another 7 cord of wood this spring so If I cant find a good inexpensive splitter by then, it looks like I will be renting again. I have a OWB so I am just splitting 24 rounds in half to make more manageable. I don't need a four way wedge or any of that crap...Just a verticle splitter..
I have looked at the huskee a TSC but I just don't know. Not a big fan of the Briggs in cold weather


----------



## Jedc43 (Feb 9, 2014)

DHT said:


> Dave I know you are considering something in the $2500 range but I see you are in IL and thought you should know you can pick up the DHT 27 ton on sale for $899 at Menards this weekend only. You will most likely never see the price that low ever again.


 Hey DHT,
If you can get me one of those 27 ton Splitters with the Kohler engine for $899 without having to go online, I will definitely buy it. I know a bunch of people right here in Massachusettes that would seriously consider buying your splitters if they were able to be bought at a store. Everything looks good, well built , but we need to look and feel one of these things. There are a few good reviews on these splitters but again I just don't feel comfortable buying online. Any more news on getting these things sold in the New England Area?


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 12, 2014)

Do they make the super split on a road axle? I have not seen one in all the video an pictures.

Dave


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 12, 2014)

Not unless Paul has made some recent changes. Honestly if you want to tow 60mph you either need small trailer to put it on or a large commercial unit with a suspension. Most of the less expensive splitters (under $5-6K don't have spring suspensions and the "axles" are welded to the hydraulic tank. Not the safest setup for towing fast, especially with little doughnut tires and crappy bearings. Also keep in mind that tire-size is relative s the small "yard" tires are spinning a lot faster than your vehicle tires, which makes for a lot of heat on bearings which are not designed for that purpose. I don't like towing mine at all and won't do it over bout 35mph... That's why I'm buying a 6'x12' trailer. FWIW.


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 12, 2014)

I have 4 trailers. But I rather not have to get the splitter on and off a trailer each time.
I tow a trailer 600 to 800 miles most weeks so I totally understand trailers and towing.

Dave


----------



## Locust Cutter (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't mean to lecture you parochially on that aspect, but some aren't aware of such things. I don't like the idea of loading/unloading either, but I have to many other financial req's to swing a TW-5/6/7 or equivalent right now. My solution to avoid back issues and hernias from something going wrong while trying to wrestle the splitter on/off a trailer is to hook it up to my crap 4-wheeler. You vould buy a decent hyd-unit or an S.S. and a decent running 4-wheeler for less than a truly Pro splitter. When you said your load-count, what is a load for you? if you're talking about pickup loads, that would be well withing the capabilities of the Speeco/Husky/I&O splitters. If you're talking trailer loads of wood, then a commercial unit might be in your best interest. I will have a S.S.-HD or Special edition, unless I find a competitively-priced HYD unit which is road towable, has a log-lift and at least a 4-way head if not a 6-way. Otherwise with only a 2-way head, (and even some 4-way units) one of the S.S. models will smoke most units under $7K handily, while lasting much linger with very little in maintenance costs, providing you have a means to get the logs on the splitter, which is the rub for many.


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 12, 2014)

Always 3500 pickup 8' bed rounded up. Plus most of the time a 12' trailer full. So I am counting a load as 8' bed rounded. But I have a new 20' 14000 gvw trailer on the way. Which is why I am looking to up grade plus the old splitter being gone. I like to split where the wood is cut. If I am at the farm I have a tractor with a loader. I have a 610 Mule to pull the splitter or small trailer in the woods. 
I also have two fence rows to clean up that have not been touched in 35 years. both are near 1/2 mile long 60-70 foot wide.
Which they are about 25 miles from the other farm. That's why I am looking for a road worthy machine.
Plus the real kicker is all of this is 110 miles from my house. That's why I don't have a real job any more........lol 

Dave


----------



## jdhacker (Feb 12, 2014)

This is a easy mod, I bought a new 1000lb axle, cut the spindles off mine and welded the axle in.





Dobbs said:


> Always 3500 pickup 8' bed rounded up. Plus most of the time a 12' trailer full. So I am counting a load as 8' bed rounded. But I have a new 20' 14000 gvw trailer on the way. Which is why I am looking to up grade plus the old splitter being gone. I like to split where the wood is cut. If I am at the farm I have a tractor with a loader. I have a 610 Mule to pull the splitter or small trailer in the woods.
> I also have two fence rows to clean up that have not been touched in 35 years. both are near 1/2 mile long 60-70 foot wide.
> Which they are about 25 miles from the other farm. That's why I am looking for a road worthy machine.
> Plus the real kicker is all of this is 110 miles from my house. That's why I don't have a real job any more........lol
> ...


----------



## Photog95 (Feb 12, 2014)

The best splitter in the world is the one that gets your wood split at the speed you wish to get it done at, with as little effort as possible. I think I am going to ad a log lift to mine and a chair to sit down. My lower back is getting bad if I bend over for a long time.


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 13, 2014)

Just saw the All Wood Log Splitter brand.Looks like a nice splitter anyone have one?


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 16, 2014)

Any one ever work a
All Wood Log Splitter Brand ?
http://www.allwoodlogsplitters.com/


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## CUCV (Feb 16, 2014)

If I'm not mistaken, the top towing speed on my TW5 is 30mph. Off the top of my head I've only towed the TW5 behind my PU 3X. Ever other time it got moved on a trailer just like the SS. I'm set up for hauling on a trailer and it saves me time moving multiple pieces at once. It would be super easy to have a local welder make the SS towable if one wanted. I know a local logger who tows his SS behind his tri-axle log truck, pretty interesting sight!


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 16, 2014)

tomtrees58 said:


> Very nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sent you a pm
> Have another question also what is the set towing speed?(didnt see the other ^^^ post about road speed)
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 16, 2014)

CUCV said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the top towing speed on my TW5 is 30mph. Off the top of my head I've only towed the TW5 behind my PU 3X. Ever other time it got moved on a trailer just like the SS. I'm set up for hauling on a trailer and it saves me time moving multiple pieces at once. It would be super easy to have a local welder make the SS towable if one wanted. I know a local logger who tows his SS behind his tri-axle log truck, pretty interesting sight!


I could do the mods as far as putting a axle under a SS. I need to see one work in person. Fence row wood is some of the toughest wood to split. Every piece is a pain limbs/knots no clear wood as everyone knows.
I just want one splitter to do it all. I _Will be the 1st to admit I have a hydro mindset that is all I have ever been around._
loading it on the trailer wouldn't be bad for the long trips. But the 20-30 mile drives it would be nice
to be able to just tow it.
_Dave_


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I got total numbers today on the TW5. I totally understand it is a nice unit. But it was a bit more than the ballpark figure from earlier. 
Back to the drawing board.
Sure would like a review or two on the All Wood Log Splitter from some owners.
Dave


----------



## Joesell (Feb 20, 2014)

I would call all the TW dealers in your area. They all will have different prices. I really wanted to go with the closest dealer to me because he's only a few miles away and I like to support the local guys when I can. He was $3000 more then the guy I found 2 hours away, and $1750 more then the 3 other dealers that were an hour away. I even called him back after I got the best quote to give him another shot at it. He stuck to his price an I spent 4 hours in the truck that day. 
It pays to call around!


----------



## Dobbs (Feb 20, 2014)

Out this way there are not a lot of choices for TW both dealers are 2 hours away.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2016)

tw or Iron & oak the best


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 4, 2016)

I recommend the bigger Supersplit. Not built for towing fast, but are not difficult to load on a trailer- much lighter than hydraulic. I have a little 5x10 that's great for it. 
No problem going through large knots and crotches- you will just need to hit it a few times, but that would still be as fast as a hydraulic. 
I rigged my SS with a gas AND electric motor. Just switch the belts and you're good to go. but wire the electric for 220. 110 isn't enough.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 4, 2016)

luckydozenfarm said:


> I'm in the market too.
> 
> I called a Timberwolf dealer in Dallas and the TW3HD is only like $3100. but you have to have a tractor pto to run it. I'm thinking I may go that route since I have two tractors that can run it.


 We absolutely LOVE our TW3HD is has NO problem pushing EVERYTHING through the 4-way wedge!

Get the table grate!! It really improves the performance of the splitter.

SR


----------



## CaseyForrest (Dec 4, 2016)

Dobbs said:


> Sure would like a review or two on the All Wood Log Splitter from some owners.
> Dave



You'll find people on both sides. They look like decent units, but there is a member here that had a bad experience and it was made worse by the owner. There are also folks that use them without issue.

I ended up going with a Kinetic because the investment to get the speed I wanted in a hydraulic was not reasonable. Both have their places... Ive been able to put anything on a 22 ton splitter and get the work done. The trade off is time. Its painfully slow. With the SS, I gained great speed, but I am limited in what I can simply place on the beam. Which is fine with me... and heres why...

I like my splits to be relatively square, or at the minimum have 90 degree edges. I can stack more wood in the firebox that way. With the SS, and often times noodled rounds, its very easy to get 90% of a round to have at least 2 square edges.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 5, 2016)

Today was "wood splitting" day... So I drove my "self propelled" splitter over to my wagon load of rounds...

The adjustable beam "height" on the TW3HD is amazing! I raised it up so the table grate was over the side of my trailer,







And with no motor roaring away close to me, I had the tractor running half speed, slooooly sipping diesel, it pushed some big oak crotches through the 4-way,






No banging away, no chainsaw work, just quickly splitting all the crotches into 4 pieces, then splitting the bigger pieces again into 4, making some really nice firewood...

That's it for today...

SR


----------



## Dobbs (Dec 7, 2016)

I should have updated my status a long time ago. I ended up with a 3265 Split-Fire with a lift. That I really like.
I would like to find someone that builds a four way wedge.
I have been thinking of getting a Super Split. 
Dave


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Today was "wood splitting" day... So I drove my "self propelled" splitter over to my wagon load of rounds...
> 
> The adjustable beam "height" on the TW3HD is amazing! I raised it up so the table grate was over the side of my trailer,
> 
> ...



How do you deal with getting the rounds from where they are on the wagon to the splitter? They look like a ways away, or certainly more than an arms reach away - you'd need to be up & down the wagon to get them rolled or moved back to the back of the wagon & the splitter?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

First of all, I cut all of my firewood logs over the wagon, and I cut everything BIG, close to the back, the small stuff get's cut over the front, and many times is just thrown off the wagon onto the pile.

I have a hitch on the front of my splitter/tractor so I can move everything where I want/need it, then I back the splitter close to the wagon and roll the splits right onto the beam, or "if needed" across a short board onto the beam...

ALSO, if needed I can split off the side too, as the sides will come off the wagon...

It's very fast and works perfectly...

SR


----------

